# Pix of my L31 and S12



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

Wassup ppl....this is like my 2nd post here...show a small kine pic of my rydes...

85 200sx CA18ET
this is my daily ryde/drift mobile...it has Z31 suspension Turbo N1 w/2 1/2" piping, lowered on Tokico springs, intake, boost controller (it is a CA18ET), change out of interior from 85 to 87 ones.









02 Altima
this is my latest ryde my 02 Altima S..so far all stock, gonna make it a ALL show no go ryde, cuz its my family car for my almost new born child (5days over due as of right now haha)










84 200sx CA20E
and this is gonna be my TOP secret projek car, body is str8, small kine minor rust with only 87K on the odometer and still has A/C...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice cars, man! S12s tear it up. And good luck with the new family member!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

all i see is three red Xs


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

hmm I can view it just fine from any pute rI"ve been on...if not just cut and copy into the adress bar...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

hey nice ALtima, cant say too much about the other one....


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

ok, now i can finannly see them! well, i dig the two top secrets ones dude, and of course the altima is nice as well. are those cars imported from japan?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

*Diadia*-haha EXACTLY why I chose these cars to play with...u dont like it, but as soon as I'm done with the blue one, I can garuntee u I'll be hittin 12's at least!

*Rios*- my 200sx's were built in Japan...but I didnt have them imported, they were sold in the use as S12 models previous to the S13 from 84-88 known elsewhere in the world as the Original Silvia or Gazelle. 


And if anyone has heard of www.nis-knacks.com the owner Richard used to own the Brown CA18ET one which he sold to me,.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

SLEEPNS12 said:


> *And if anyone has heard of www.nis-knacks.com the owner Richard used to own the Brown CA18ET one which he sold to me,. *


Crazy... that's really cool!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

both nice cars
i like the classic S12! will you have any less blurry pics of that later? i wanna get a good luck- you rarely see those.


----------

